# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La ´Mota del Ebro´ una defensa que no defiende de las avenidas.

## NoRegistrado

> El ser humano cuando se encuentra sin respuestas ante lo desconocido suele recurrir a argumentos tan simples como absurdos. Un ejemplo de ello lo estamos viviendo con las crecidas del Ebro a su paso por La Rioja.
> 
>  Para alguien que lleve casi un mes sin poder pisar su parcela agrícola (como me pasa a mí) porque está inundada por las aguas del Ebro, las explicaciones que voy a dar es posible que no le convenzanPuede en ese caso dejar la lógica aplastante a un lado, *olvidarse del sentido común y optar por buscar otras respuestas en la rumorología, la religión...En la mitología o en la desinformación.*  El consuelo irracional está al alcance de cada uno de nosotros, sólo hace falta creerselo.
> 
> *Si el Ebro ha desbordado sus defensas anegando cientos y miles de hectáreas no es porque su cauce esté con más o menos gravas. No es porque lleve más o menos años sin limpiarse*Ni porque en algunos puntos se localicen más o menos islas con vegetación.
> 
>  Tampoco se ha desbordado porque los ecologistas tengan en casa un mando teledirigido para generar crecidas, ni mucho menos porque la opinión de estos colectivos consevacionistas sea tenida en cuenta para definir la política hidráulica, ya que muy al contrario, la administración nunca ha hecho caso de lo que digan los ecologistas sobre la gestión de los ríos y sus riberas. ¡Cuánto mejor nos iría de habérselo hecho!.
> 
> *Tampoco es cierto, ni mucho menos, que la Confederación Hidrográfica de Ebro suelte agua de los embalses para que las inundaciones afecten a determinados territorios y no a otros* Como si para proteger el Pilar de Zaragoza permitieran la inundación de la huerta Calahorrana. 
> ...


http://comopunos2.blogspot.com.es/20...cida-CHE-.html

Es tan evidente, que no entiendo como la gente sigue con los mismos dogmas que se repiten una y otra vez.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (03-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

* dejando al río encorsetado y comprimido en un intento por aprovechar hasta el último palmo de tierra cultivable colindante al río. Es la contrastada avaricia humana.*

Sí, la contrastada manía del ser humano de ganarse la vida con la agricultura... Pues ya me dirá esta gente, si de trasvases y canalizaciones ni hablar, ni se puede cultivar en las vegas, dónde narices se planta???
Pero bueno, es que parece que el río va primero. Si se hubiera regulado el cauce, se habría limitado mucho el impacto de la riada... Claro que entonces no tendrían un rio... vivo... Tienen lo que quieren, que no se quejen ahora.

*Fue la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (en una política de gestión demostradamente errónea) quien decidió hace cuarenta años construir unas murallas a ambos lados del río (denominadas motas, mazones ,caballones o defensas), que no son capaces de contener ni tan siquiera la tercera parte del caudal que estos días ha bajado por el Ebro.*

En el Ebro quizá no han servido, pero tampoco considero justo hablar mal de las motas. Aquí en el río Segura, y en río guadalentín se han construido, y han servido bien a su propósito... Quizá allí se hicieron demasiado bajas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * dejando al río encorsetado y comprimido en un intento por aprovechar hasta el último palmo de tierra cultivable colindante al río. Es la contrastada avaricia humana.*
> 
> Sí, la contrastada manía del ser humano de ganarse la vida con la agricultura... Pues ya me dirá esta gente, si de trasvases y canalizaciones ni hablar, ni se puede cultivar en las vegas, dónde narices se planta???
> Pero bueno, es que parece que el río va primero. Si se hubiera regulado el cauce, se habría limitado mucho el impacto de la riada... Claro que entonces no tendrían un rio... vivo... Tienen lo que quieren, que no se quejen ahora.
> 
> *Fue la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (en una política de gestión demostradamente errónea) quien decidió hace cuarenta años construir unas murallas a ambos lados del río (denominadas motas, mazones ,caballones o defensas), que no son capaces de contener ni tan siquiera la tercera parte del caudal que estos días ha bajado por el Ebro.*
> 
> En el Ebro quizá no han servido, pero tampoco considero justo hablar mal de las motas. Aquí en el río Segura, y en río guadalentín se han construido, y han servido bien a su propósito... *Quizá allí se hicieron demasiado bajas.*


Mejor así Pablo:



Verdad??

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En el Ebro quizá no han servido, pero tampoco considero justo hablar mal de las motas. Aquí en el río Segura, y en río guadalentín se han construido, y han servido bien a su propósito... Quizá allí se hicieron demasiado bajas.


¿Y qué hacemos, canalizar y amurallar todo el cauce del Ebro? No sé si se da cuenta de lo que está diciendo, eso es una salvajada.

La cantidad de barbaridades que se escuchan estos días sobre el Ebro:

- Dragar todo el río
- Canalizarlo
- Amurallarlo
- Trasvases que según algunos evitarían las riadas.

Parece un concurso a ver quién dice la barbaridad más gorda.

*¿No sería mejor eliminar las urbanizaciones en cauces y riberas, recuperar los terrenos de DPH ocupados por cultivos, etc?*

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*¿No sería mejor eliminar las urbanizaciones en cauces y riberas, recuperar los terrenos de DPH ocupados por cultivos, etc?*

No sería mejor regular el cauce en la medida de lo posible, permitiendo así que los pueblos y la agricultura florezcan en el margen del río??? Claro que entonces no tendrían un río vivo. Y ya se sabe, eso es lo primero...
En cuanto a los trasvases, no eliminarían las crecidas, pero por lo menos se hubiera aprovechado el agua en lugar de tirarla toda al mar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sería mejor regular el cauce en la medida de lo posible, permitiendo así que los pueblos y la agricultura florezcan en el margen del río???


Volvemos a lo mismo. Dígame dónde propone regular más el Ebro para evitar esas crecidas, por favor. 

Porque yo no veo ningún emplazamiento viable para hacer un embalse con capacidad de sujetar al Ebro.




> En cuanto a los trasvases, no eliminarían las crecidas, pero por lo menos se hubiera aprovechado el agua en lugar de tirarla toda al mar.


Claro... ¿y cómo desviamos esa avenida hacia el Levante? Como no hagamos un canal similar al trazado del nuevo cauce del río Turia, lo veo difícil.

Del coste que tendría semejante obra entre movimiento de tierras, construcción del canal, reposición de infraestructuras, bombeos y mantenimiento mejor no hablemos.

¿Y cada cuánto dicha faraónica obra? ¿Cada 5 años, cada 10 años?

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Este es el concepto que tiene Pablo Velasco de como tiene que ser un río. 

Te queda mucho por aprender, y sobre todo que respetar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Uy Pablo, pues Alberto Ollero profesor de ordenación del territorio de la Universidad de Zaragoza y presidente del Centro Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial, no opina como tú y sí como nosotros.

A ver si no vas a llevar razón...

http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2015/0...&s_kw=Facebook

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------

